# Burstner Aviano i725 Ride quality



## day129 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have just acquired a Burstner Aviano i725 and driven 350 miles or so back home from picking it up. Lovely motorhome but just a little concerned about the ride comfort level.

I felt it was much harder and less precise on the front end than my old tag axle Dethleffs Globetrotter that I was used to. The engine though is much more powerful at 160p.s.i. and I wondered if anyone else had had problems or issues rather with the air suspension and Continental tyre pressure settings?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi.
Have you checked the tyre pressures. I have known dealers to pump them up to high.
Steve


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

We had exactly the same thing when we picked up our aviano 675 a couple of years ago.

It was a combination of no payload and too high pressure in the tyres.

Once we had loaded her up, taken to the weighbridge and then adjusted the pressures, was a pleasure to drive. Very quiet.


----------



## day129 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks that makes me feel better, I was wondering if I needed to look at the type of shock absorbers but will check the tyre pressures


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I used this table as a start

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/tyres_191.pdf

joe


----------



## day129 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Joe and thanks to Zorro for earlier comment.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

DC4JC said:


> We had exactly the same thing when we picked up our aviano 675 a couple of years ago.
> 
> It was a combination of no payload and too high pressure in the tyres.
> 
> Once we had loaded her up, taken to the weighbridge and then adjusted the pressures, was a pleasure to drive. Very quiet.


We had the same problem with our 675, same solution. Make sure it has had the mod done to the suspension though. A recall by Fiat was to put a bracket on which stopped the tyres rubbing on the wheel arches. The down side to the mod was it made the van 'nose down'

Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I visited the weighbridge when Our Coral was in 'travel trim' and got the actual axle weights. I emailed Continental and got a rapid reply which saw my tyre pressures, as posted on the door pillar, reduced from Front 73 to 47psi; Rear 79 to 61psi. The ride changed dramatically. Here's a link to the thread I started in May 2010...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86250-.html

Oh, a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts! :wink: It's good to have you with us.


----------



## day129 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks to Uncle Norm for the thread about the tyres, I have to say I had a gut feeling they were going to be the cause but I will check out what you have said. Best Wishes Anthony


----------



## georgenichol (1 mo ago)

day129 said:


> I have just acquired a Burstner Aviano i725 and driven 350 miles or so back home from picking it up. Lovely motorhome but just a little concerned about the ride comfort level. I felt it was much harder and less precise on the front end than my old tag axle Dethleffs Globetrotter that I was used to. The engine though is much more powerful at 160p.s.i. and I wondered if anyone else had had problems or issues rather with the air suspension and Continental tyre pressure settings?


 Hi I just acquired a i725 a week ago, different topic where the hell do you put the engine oil in I can’t find it?????


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What base is it (e.g Ducato or Merc etc) and what year is it?


----------



## georgenichol (1 mo ago)

Hi its a Ducato and 2009


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a 2008 Ducato and from memory it's fairly central and a pretty standard black knurled knob.

This image might help


----------

